# USMLE from Pakistani med schools



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi guys, is it possible to secure a residency in US after graduating from private medical schools other than AKU in Pakistan like Shifa? Do you know anyone who got one? I am so worried that I won't be able to secure one if I graduate from somewhere other than AKU.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There are lots of Shifa graduates currently practicing medicine in the US, although there are definitely more from AKU. As an IMG it's difficult to match into a residency program in the US and it gets harder every year because of the sheer number of applicants vs the number of actual residency spots available (the number of American graduates each year already outnumbers the total number of residency spots available, before even accounting for IMGs). Going to AKU isn't a guarantee by itself, but going elsewhere isn't a guarantee that you'll never match either.

If you get into AKU though, there's no reason to go to any other Pakistani medical school so whether or not you get in should really be the only deciding factor. The only reason to go anywhere else in Pakistan is if you don't get in to AKU.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you so much for a detailed answer! I guess after all it depends on how hard you work to secure a residency, not what school you go to. The school should not matter if you give your 100% effort to secure the residency.


----------

